# Goat with fractured leg.



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Nov 19, 2009)

At least, that's what I think happened.  She got it trying to jump the fence, and I walked out to find Millie running around the barn, not putting any weight on her leg.  Localized swelling and tenderness and not putting any weight on it whatsoever, she will not tolerate me even brushing her leg.  My dad doesn't think it's fractured.  What do you think?


----------



## helmstead (Nov 19, 2009)

I think an xray is in her future.

I have had a couple take a bad jump and go three-legged-lame, and found no fractures on xray - but it's always worth the vet visit to know for sure.  A simple soft tissue injury will heal within a week...but an uncorrected fracture can cripple the animal for life.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this a pet?

I don't have pets.   I don't do x-rays with a vet.

Hurt where--foot, leg, shoulder?  Swelling where?


I would put her in a stall for a few days.  Watch progress.  Take it from there.   I had a goat on 3 legs.  She did well for many years.  

So make her comfortable, if worried talk to your dad about a vet visit.


----------



## dragonlaurel (Nov 19, 2009)

How long has it been?  Does she still seem normal but just staying off that leg?  Does it only seem to hurt when touched or used- or pretty constantly?  Keep an eye out for signs of fever too. 

Hope it's not broken, but that sounds like it should be checked out. Good luck. Hope your girl is healed up quick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 19, 2009)

I would at least get an anti-inflammatory in the goat like Banamine. See if she starts using it after that. The vet is certainly an option too.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 19, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> Is this a pet?
> 
> I don't have pets.   I don't do x-rays with a vet.


Ya know...I have production animals, show animals, some are pets some are not - my goats are a business and yet still, they see the vet when they need to.  Production animals still need vet care when they're injured, even if to do nothing more than determine there's nothing more you can do.

Sometimes you make money, sometimes you loose it.  To me, it's money wisely spent for peace of mind.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 19, 2009)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> I don't do x-rays with a vet.


Just out of curiosity...why not?


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 19, 2009)

We can't really help you diagnose your goat based upon the information provided. With that said, I would call the vet and have him/her looked at if the limping did not improve in a few hours. While I was waiting for the vet, I would use a hose turned on low, and run it on the hurt area-as long as there is no open wound.

Production animal or not, if the animal is in my care I am responsible for its health and welfare. I would never allow an animal to suffer to save my pocket book this week, and then expect the animals to fill my wallet next week. Taking good care of our animals is a smart business practice because by the time a doe/buck reaches breeding age I have a lot of money in that animal, so why flush that investment down the drain for want of a little expense. Beyond that I have an emotional investment, in the health and well being of each animal on my farm. When the day comes that I don't care enough about them to pay a vet bill, it will be time to quit raising goats. But that's just me, not everyone thinks the same way.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 19, 2009)

kimmyh said:
			
		

> Production animal or not, if the animal is in my care I am responsible for its health and welfare. I would never allow an animal to suffer to save my pocket book this week, and then expect the animals to fill my wallet next week. Taking good care of our animals is a smart business practice because by the time a doe/buck reaches breeding age I have a lot of money in that animal, so why flush that investment down the drain for want of a little expense. Beyond that I have an emotional investment, in the health and well being of each animal on my farm. When the day comes that I don't care enough about them to pay a vet bill, it will be time to quit raising goats. But that's just me, not everyone thinks the same way.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 19, 2009)

I do as little vet intervention as needed.  

I cull before I would call a vet for a broken leg....simple as that for me.   That is the way I handle my animals.   

I give them good care, they are on their worming schedules, etc. etc.

But I farm for income.  I only give so much money into an animal and I am hard core on culling etc.

Some can not or do not prefer to do this, I do.   Just me and the way I do things.  No, not everyone wants to be hardcore culling and that is their option.

Everyone has their way of doing things that other posts have pointed out.

The day I have to start spending big money at the vet for livestock is the day I would quit farming animals.    



Prevention is key to me.  Routine care, good husbandry of the animal and mostly vet times can be avoided.  If it comes to the vet or culling, I cull.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 19, 2009)

It comes down to the bottom line.  Will the vet bill come to more than you would reasonably expect to pay for the animal?  If so, then, in a business sense, the animal would be culled.  

Culls happen.....  

To the OP:  Putting her somewhere with soft bedding and a quiet companion so you can monitor her injury is not a bad idea.  Keep her quiet and you can even immobilize/splint the limb if you have any practice in that sort of thing.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep..that's what I figured.

I firmly believe this is why so many vets don't know the first thing about a goat.  They're too cheap to treat, in a lot of folks' minds.

I have a question, though...if you so rarely visit with your vet, how do you ever learn anything new -- and I mean, really new -- about treating your animals?  How can you be sure you're not culling animals that could be saved at little cost through a newly developed course of treatment?  How would you ever expect new treatments to become available if you don't give vets the opportunity to ply their trade and gain experience with the animals you're raising?


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I can't answer for most folks, but my vet has a phone and responds well to questions.  He knows that country folk are concerned about saving money and he tries to be helpful in that way.  As he is one of the few vets in three counties and also the cheapest in the area, as well as being very good at his trade, I trust his word on procedures, treatments and the cost efficacy of treatment choices. 

How do I know he is good?  Because my sister runs to him with every animal she has and pays whatever money it takes to do whatever procedure necessary, no matter the cost, to save or treat each and every animal.  She, however, is losing money like it's going down the sink on her farm...... 

And then complains about the high cost of "farming"....


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 19, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> It comes down to the bottom line.  Will the vet bill come to more than you would reasonably expect to pay for the animal?  If so, then, in a business sense, the animal would be culled.
> 
> Culls happen.....


Yep culls happen, I raise a goat for 2 years, invest several hundred dollars in her, and she gives me babies for 8+ years, its a pretty good investment. Or, I can tell the goat to live off the land, not spend a dime and expect the animal to give her life for me. 

Culling is necessary to improve herds, I cull all the time. If I have a doe had/has trouble kidding, she moves to a pet home, BUT if she is having trouble getting kids out and I can't do the task I call the vet, and spend the money, it is part of being a good steward. That doe didn't ask to be bred to the buck of my choice, and she wasn't able to run free on hundreds of acres. She was at the mercy of my feeding and management program, and it seems the least I can do is all I can do. If I can't afford a vet, I have no business in goats as far as I'm concerned, the same way people who can't afford more children should know when to stop. It is all common sense. I would never cull an animal because it got hurt (unless that injury would cause life long pain) goats can get around on 3 legs and still be productive, as long as it isn't a back leg on a buck.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 19, 2009)

truly prevention is key

I would rarely have a situation that involves the vet anyway.

I have been farming goats for about 14 years now.  

When I started I read every internet article I could find, researched how goat farms ran their business, learned all about worms and all those routine care situations, real food vs. treats and crap people feed ruminents.

I have land, I researched pasture rotation.  I learned all about kidding.

Then the real experience.  I had a few does die from toxemia, ketosis and cocci....I consulted with my vet (great guy) who taught me alot.  I can call him and he has me pick up shots etc.   Also I learned about meds to do at home.  

In other words, I learned about goats.    MOST people do not do that.  Rumients have their certain way to survive....most people couldn't tell ya the diff. between a ruminent or a dog..LOL

I know goats inside and out and yes I research up to date info and get it from my vet over the phone if needed.

So for me it comes to "know what animals you are farming" and then you don't have alot of trouble for vets.

Now a leg can not be avoided.  A fracture etc. happens.  To me this is where my hardcore culling takes effect.     

I had expensive animals.......NOW if one had a bum leg I would have possibly had an x-ray IF and only IF she was worth it.  (that entails previous kidding, age, condition, etc)

A business is a business.  The good care animals receive is one thing, going in the hole and out of business because of vet bills added into the expenses is not on my agenda.

It is just the way I handle my farm.  As I say, if ya think it needs the vet and you want to do it, then do it.  No one is ever stopping anyone from doing their own thing.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

> If I can't afford a vet, I have no business in goats as far as I'm concerned, the same way people who can't afford more children should know when to stop.


this is probably the ugliest thing i have seen on any of the backyard sites. sorry but this is way out of line.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 19, 2009)

Please tell me how it is ugly? I have goats, I am not required to have goats, it is a choice, and I am responsible for those goats, the same way I am responsible for my children. Is responsibility ugly? I don't understand your statement?


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 19, 2009)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > If I can't afford a vet, I have no business in goats as far as I'm concerned, the same way people who can't afford more children should know when to stop.
> 
> 
> this is probably the ugliest thing i have seen on any of the backyard sites. sorry but this is way out of line.


And by the way* I said I, not you, it is how I feel about it.*


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 19, 2009)

I think she was referring to the child part of it.

When you think about it, most of us would not be here if people stopped having children when they got poor, or poorer. Not saying everyone should have children, but I'm thankful that my parents and their parents and so on have, all of which grew up poor with little to no medical care.


----------



## DuckLady (Nov 19, 2009)

Gone off topic.
Closed for review


----------

